# French dip time!!



## mbogo (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry, just had to share my new toy-  Got the OK from Supreme Command to purchase a slicer, however, she forgot o give me a budget. Was going to get one from Cabelas, then I thought, buy the one you want!

So off to the restaurant supply house. Boy, that place is trouble......   Got a Berkel 9", built like a tank. Even comes with a built-in sharpener. 

Oh, and Mama said if I cook, she'll clean.....   she may regret that!!

Happy smoking everyone!













11.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Sep 17, 2014


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2014)

An empty Meat Slicer is an unhappy slicer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 LOL

Nice machine.


----------



## chilefarmer (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice for sure, you will be wondering how you ever got by without one. I slice bacon, ham & brisket on mine. I am wishing now I would of gotten a 12". CF


----------



## chef willie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dude....a NEW Berkel, sweet. Razor thin slices of delicious RB, smoked hams, cheeze.....the list is endless. I use the one at work so am spoiled.....could be a real problem when I fully retire..LOL. Watch the fingers!!!......Willie


----------



## reinhard (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi neighbor!! I also live in Andover and I'll be over to slice my meats soon.  Nice slicer!!  Reinhard


----------



## themule69 (Sep 25, 2014)

Your going to love it! Lots of great Q will be in your future soon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mbogo (Sep 26, 2014)

Reinhard, you're welcome here anytime!!   Your creativeness is inspiring, plus who doesn't love sausage!!!  PM me & lets get together-  That's probably your smoker I'm smelling right now........


----------



## reinhard (Sep 26, 2014)

PM sent.  Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2014)

Okay where's the BEEF!!!! Where's JJ's Smoky Au Jus??? Alright I guess this is in the gadgets forum!! 

Nice slicer I know that my Supreme Court would never allow that kind of purchase!


----------



## b-one (Sep 26, 2014)

No budget no problem! Nice slicer!


----------



## mbogo (Sep 27, 2014)

Darnit, camera just isn't fast enough!! That beef literally vanished!!  Will do pics next time, I have a beef tender in the frig as we speak......


----------



## mbogo (Sep 27, 2014)

DirtSailor, It's always easier to ask forgiveness than permission!!


----------

